# Anyone eat bananas?



## HeyWaj10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Everytime I read your guys' diet logs, I don't think I ever see anyone eating bananas.  Is there a reason for this?  They pack a lot of calories which could help, definitely for me, with increasing carloric intake for a bulk.  I usually eat a banana a day in the morning for breakfast, many times with a serving of natty peanut butter with it...is this too much potassium or something, what's up?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2008)

I eat them occasionally.  Nothing wrong with them.  Just make sure the fit into your Caloric intake.

I wouldn't really say they are calorically dense though


----------



## Namo (Jan 15, 2008)

I usually put a banana in my protein shakes


----------



## highpockets (Jan 15, 2008)

Namo said:


> I usually put a banana in my protein shakes



Ditto! My evening protein shake is almost always, vanilla flavored whey, banana, scoop of peanut butter and ice. Blend and enjoy.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2008)

I love bananas. I usually eat one everyday.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Same here, love them in my proshakes.
I eat them before I train, old habit.

I also love to eat them with my cereal.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 15, 2008)

Namo said:


> I usually put a banana in my protein shakes



Ditto in my Post wo shake.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

Bananas are one of my favorite fruits.

I eat them in protein shakes, eat them alone, put them on some kashi... I know, I know.. if I like them so much, why don't I marry them?


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Bananas are one of my favorite fruits.
> 
> I eat them in protein shakes, eat them alone, put them on some kashi... I know, I know.. if I like them so much, why don't I marry them?



Uh-oh! Aw boy, just wondering what else you could be doing with the bananas. 

Very good source of potassium. I sweat like a bear, so they're good after workouts / cardio.


----------



## Gordo (Jan 16, 2008)

I eat them everyday....in oatbran or oatmeal.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 16, 2008)

I eat 3 a day, sometimes 4.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

I usually have 1 or 2 a day.


----------



## sensamilia (Jan 16, 2008)

havnt eaten fruit in years. Thouse satan sugars raise triglyceride  levels. Plus their gay fructose carbs dont inlisit an insulin response and are stored in ur liver. Fruit=useless. "Take in what is useful, disgard what is not" -Bruce Lee


----------



## StanUk (Jan 16, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> Fruit=useless. "



I think a lot of people would disagree with you on that.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> . Fruit=useless. "Take in what is useful, discard what is not" -Bruce Lee


It is ironic you used Bruce Lee's name, he ate natural foods...like fruits and vegetables!
The Bruce Lee Diet - Diet and Nutrition for Martial Artists and Athletes

*Bruce Lee Diet Rule 4: Smaller Portions and More Meals*



> For Bruce Lee concentration on the type of foods eaten were not the only important consideration, the size of portions and number of meals were just as important. *Bruce Lee would usually consume four or five smaller meals a day rather than a couple of large meals, plus some healthy snacks, such as fruits.* Today body builders often follow similar eating habits, by eating high protein meals approximately every four hours to ensure the body has a good supply of proteins to help build and repair muscle tissue. Eating more often than every four hours can put too much pressure on the digestive system, and lead to indigestion. This is another reason why constant snacking is not good for you.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2008)

*Bruce Lee Diet Rule 5: Drink Protein Drinks*

Bruce Lee consumed one or two protein drinks every day, plus fruit smoothies too. Although his protein drinks varied, they generally consisted of:

*Non-instant powdered milk* - which is reported to have a higher concentration of calcium than other forms of powdered milk
*Eggs* - sometimes with the shells
*Wheat germ / wheat germ oil *
*Peanut butter 
Banana 
Brewers yeast* (contains concentrated B vitamins which are essential in the release of energy from carbohydrates).
*Inositol* supplement (Inositol is found in many foods, particularly in cereals with high bran content. Inositol plays an important part in the health of cell membranes especially the specialized cells in the brain, bone marrow, eyes and intestines. The function of the cell membranes is to regulate the contents of the cells, which makes effective functioning possible).
*Lecithin *take in granular form. (Lecithin is a mixture of glycolipids, triglycerides, and phospholipids. It is needed by every cell in the body and is a key building block of cell membranes; without it, they would harden. Lecithin protects cells from oxidation).

All ingredients would be mixed thoroughly in a food blender. Bruce Lee suggested that for better results (i.e. for gaining more muscle mass quicker) milk and cream be added too.

Please bear in mind that the supplements Bruce Lee took were popular when he was researching bodybuilding during the 1960's and early 1970's, and these supplements may now be superceded by ones which produce better results. Also bear in mind that all supplements may have side effects if taken to excess. It is best to check with your doctor / GP before starting a body building diet.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2008)

Sensamilia, now that I fixed your diet you are on the road to the Olympia!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2008)

[*Bruce Lee Diet Rule 5: Drink Protein Drinks*

*Eggs* - sometimes with the shells


----------



## FitnessRubber (Jan 16, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> [*Bruce Lee Diet Rule 5: Drink Protein Drinks*
> 
> *Eggs* - sometimes with the shells



with the shells?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2008)

FitnessRubber said:


> with the shells?!?!?!?!?!


Talk about fiber!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> havnt eaten fruit in years. Thouse satan sugars raise triglyceride  levels. Plus their gay fructose carbs dont inlisit an insulin response and are stored in ur liver. Fruit=useless. "Take in what is useful, disgard what is not" -Bruce Lee



pure stupidity.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 16, 2008)

Please do not quote Bruce Lee along with an ignorant statement.  It makes me sad


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 16, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> havnt eaten fruit in years. Thouse satan sugars raise triglyceride  levels. Plus their gay fructose carbs dont inlisit an insulin response and are stored in ur liver. Fruit=useless. "Take in what is useful, disgard what is not" -Bruce Lee


Who told you this kind of rubbish? First read, then think, then speak. If you can't do any of the first two things properly, don't speak at all.


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 17, 2008)

they are great for potassium, I would only have maybe 1-2 per week.


----------



## sensamilia (Jan 17, 2008)

pfft fine do what ever makes you happy. The only sugar you should be consuming thou are the ones from milk.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 17, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> pfft fine do what ever makes you happy. The only sugar you should be consuming thou are the ones from milk.



And what is your source for this information, besides your ass of course?

If anything it is the complete opposite of what you just claimed.  Many people find fat difficult to lose while consuming dairy, even if the rest of their diet is spot on.  No such problems exist with fruit to my knowledge.

Or do you believe the sugars in milk are somehow magical?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2008)

I remember an online article titled "Why Bananas Are Evil" or something like that. Complete crap. It's an excellent food, even if cutting.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jan 17, 2008)

HeyWaj10 said:


> Everytime I read your guys' diet logs, I don't think I ever see anyone eating bananas.  Is there a reason for this?  They pack a lot of calories which could help, definitely for me, with increasing carloric intake for a bulk.  I usually eat a banana a day in the morning for breakfast, many times with a serving of natty peanut butter with it...is this too much potassium or something, what's up?



No, this is not too much potassium.

Bananas are great for you as long as your calories are under control.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jan 17, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> they are great for potassium, I would only have maybe 1-2 per week.



Why?


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 17, 2008)

LMAO... i actually laughed when I read that fruits are useless. Its a good thing most people on this site take everything with a grain of salt... I guess you know, before we had supplements, and had protein shakes, and creatine, and vitamin c,d,b12,safsdfdf pillsm, Men before us just didnt eat anything, because fruits are bad. Yeaaaaaaaaap that sounds just about right. Oh, and water actually is bad for glycogen levels...avoid it....seriously.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> pfft fine do what ever makes you happy. The only sugar you should be consuming thou are the ones from milk.



you should probably just stop posting about anything nutrition related...you really say some of the dumbest shit i have ever read.


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 18, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> LMAO... i actually laughed when I read that fruits are useless. Its a good thing most people on this site take everything with a grain of salt... I guess you know, before we had supplements, and had protein shakes, and creatine, and vitamin c,d,b12,safsdfdf pillsm, Men before us just didnt eat anything, because fruits are bad. Yeaaaaaaaaap that sounds just about right. Oh, and water actually is bad for glycogen levels...avoid it....seriously.


... and if you look at some of the bodybuilders from the 30s, 40s, and 50s for example, you will see where it all has gone. At that time, bodybuilding meant to sculpt your body, which is how I understand this sport. Today, it mostly means looking like Hulk - except for the color. Just look at famous Ronald Coleman - I don't think I would like to be such a monster.


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

I personally don't eat them too often, just once in a while, then it's in my shakes...


----------



## Namo (Jan 18, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> havnt eaten fruit in years. Thouse satan sugars raise triglyceride  levels. Plus their gay fructose carbs dont inlisit an insulin response and are stored in ur liver. Fruit=useless. "Take in what is useful, disgard what is not" -Bruce Lee



"Gay fructose carbs"  "Thouse satan sugars"  very technical medical terminology, obviously this kid has a PHD....   Listen to him, he knows his shit


----------



## sensamilia (Jan 19, 2008)

For the moron who says people have a hard time losing weight with dairy id like to point out that dairy calcium has been proven to aid in fat loss.
Oh and Lamo u ass, i do know my shit.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok jackass, unlike you I will provide a little thing called "research" to back up my points.

Calcium and Dairy Acceleration of Weight and Fat Loss during Energy Restriction in Obese Adults -- Zemel et al. 12 (4): 582 -- Obesity

Now I'm sure you being the asshole you are only read the title and thought "LOL I R RITE!".  If you bother to read the study, you might find that they come to the conclusion that it is a combination of the whey protein and calcium that provide the benefits in question.

This is further supported by this study:  Role of calcium and dairy products in energy partitioning and weight management -- Zemel 79 (5): 907S -- American Journal of Clinical Nutrition


Now as we can see in a different article:
AGA | Patient Center | Digestive Conditions | Lactose Intolerance
A LARGE percentage of people are lactose intolerant which may or may not result in difficulty with weight loss, it is dependent on a person's genetics.

Therefore, the optimal solution is to supplement with both calcium and a whey protein isolate in order to optimize the beneficial effects while minimizing the potential downfalls of raw dairy products.


Oh by the way if you did any research at all, there are also several very recent articles on American Journal of Clinical Nutrition questioning whether the research done on this topic is even valid as they are having difficulty replicating the results claimed from earlier studies.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 19, 2008)

I eat 1-2 per day. In the morning I either have a glass of OJ or a banana, and I always put one in my post workout shake.

Speaking of brewers yeast doesn't that give you the shits if eaten? I know with non filtered beers if you drink the yeast that settles at the bottom it makes me gassy and shit bad all over.


----------



## Namo (Jan 20, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> For the moron who says people have a hard time losing weight with dairy id like to point out that dairy calcium has been proven to aid in fat loss.
> Oh and Lamo u ass, i do know my shit.



Clearly...   

I can also see your quite clever with that Lamo comment, very impressive


----------



## Biggly (Jan 20, 2008)

Fructose IS a poor quality sugar in numerous ways, however fruits have other goodies worth having, especially if you pick your fruits carefully (pun stumbled into rather than intended!)

Yes, nanas are great for post-workout shakes or early mornings, I wouldn't take em late at night though, not least because they'll wake you up for a pee and the sugar content is high.

Tip: if you peel em first, you can freeze a bunch. Don't peel em and they go black and horrid. In my experience blenders love frozen bananas; they chop better without glooping at the bottom.

*ducks to avoid some of the flames flying around on this thread*


B.


----------



## mkstangbanger (Jan 22, 2008)

I like em. I usually eat one with an orange every day.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Biggly said:


> I wouldn't take em late at night though, not least because they'll wake you up for a pee



Why would a banana do this more than any other fruit


----------



## Biggly (Jan 22, 2008)

Off the top of my head I can't remember if it's the high potassium or magnesium content but nanas are a laxative and diuretic. Potassium I think as it controls sodium (salt) levels and in turn blood pressure.

Basically they make you pee, more so than most other fruits, though they are not the highest source of potassium, I think apricots are a lot higher. Spuds (potatos) are high too, as are most beans.

Potassium is handy for bodybuilding as it helps with muscular contraction and glycogen storage, so topping up after a workout is a good idea. The fruit sugar however can near-instantly turn to fat so post-workout yes, late night snack, no.


B.


----------



## chef289 (Jan 28, 2008)

great thread informative and funny


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2008)

chef289 said:


> great thread informative and funny


Do you like Bananas?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 28, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Do you like Bananas?



My banana is bigger than your banana.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 28, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> My banana is bigger than your banana.



I've heard that banana juice can make protein shakes yummy.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> My banana is bigger than your banana.


 


danzik17 said:


> I've heard that banana juice can make protein shakes yummy.


----------

